#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  suggestion welcome

## unlock

after getting through all 130 pages in this forum it takes me near by 5 days (after 10pm to 7am) ..first thank you all member about posting ...now who i am .. its very complicated to tell you about me .. but i am being honest with you ..i completed diploma in petro-chemical in 2007 then i did post graduation diploma in piping engg ( 3 month course) and i completed it in dec 2007 ..and honestly i did nothing after dec 2007 ..and all are you know that its very difficult to find job in piping ..so my question is that do they hire ppl like me in offshore and if they then in which position they will take me (except piping) otherwise i ll look job in piping .. well i have a one year exp certificate which is original but i didnt do job there..i have plan to write in that certificate i used to be piping drafter ..as far my information mostly piping drafter draw pid and iso on autocad .. (if i practice this on my pc) then do i have problem in interview for being a 1 year exp holder? 


i have plan it they ask me wat i did 1 year ?then i ll tell them i learnd this software myself in home and i m going to put software name in my resume so as u all have exp in piping and offshore will you please tell me which software name should i have in my resume ?? and what exactly piping drafter do ? so i can tell them? 

well i appreciate your effort ...thanking youSee More: suggestion welcome

----------


## shakmed

Dear unlock !!

I appreciate your boldness & truthfulness to ask how to lie and be-fool your interviewers. Be sure, that will not hold for long and can result in the abrupt end of your interviews.

And its more wonder that despite of being done PG diploma in piping, you are asking piping software and job of a piping drafter here. That shows how much capable you are and why you are un-employed for 3 years or so. Otherwise, piping is very good field to catch hold the job and gaining real experiences.

So, now my elderly advice to you is that "BE INVOLVED" in the field where you want to do the job. Do a little research in that field on net and books and actually "READ" them and to grasp the things. Do "EXERCISE" on your knowledge gained by this and then go for interview on your "SELF-CONFIDENCE" and not on the tips gathered from here and there.

BEST OF LUCK.

----------

